# replacing a catflap



## alpbabe (Mar 23, 2014)

We have an existing cat flap but want to upgrade to a chip cat flap. The existing hole is 204mm in diameter and we're having trouble finding a chip cat flap that will fit. We've trawled in the internet but everything we've found to date requires a hole with minimum 210mm diameter. Does anyone know of a chip cat flap that would fit 204mm or have a solution to our dilemma? We are tired of other cats coming in at night at terrorizing our cat and eating his food.
:w00t:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The Sureflap microchip for larger cats and small dogs needs a hole 207mm x 237mm. If the existing hole in your door or wall is 204 mm, then it could be enlarged to take this catflap.

SureFlap Microchip Pet Door - SureFlap

If for some reason that is not going to work, then I suggest blocking up the hole in the door, and re-siting the new catflap in an outside wall. A builder or odd job guy can fit it for you in a wall taking an hour or two and costing about £70 in labour charges. Note if you site it in a wall you'll need an extender tunnel as well.


----------

